# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Pekola

## killerpop

Tässä ketjussa sitten Pekolan busseista.

Tein AKE-haun auton #3 MHF-203 MAN ÜL353:sta ja tämä 1.10.1998 rekisteröity auto olisi tiedon perusteella poistettu rekisteristä. Onko kellään lisää tietoa asian tiimoilta? Myyty ulkomaille?

Mitä ilmeisemmin yhtiöllä on muutama vanha alusta koritettavana Kiitokorilla, onko näistäkään parempaa tietoa? Ilmeisesti ensimmäisiä uudella korilla olevia autoja voinee odottaa ihan lähiaikoina?

----------


## jyyki

Kiitokorilla on ainakin auto 86 (YCP-686), eli Volvo B10M/Berkhof. Toinen on kait menossa vasta, joten ei siitä sen enempää. Volvo B10M sekin on, muttei Pekolan kalustossa aiemmin vaikuttanut. Tietääkseni Kiitokorilta ei kuitenkaan ole muita tulossa, mutta mistä sitäkään tietää.

MHF-203 MAN on kuulemma myyty johonkin, eli eiköhän tuo ole ulkomaille mennyt. Kenties vaihdossa uuteen 20:een, joka on vuoden 2003 Jonckheere(?). Rekisteri on kuitenkin MXG-720.

----------


## killerpop

Nyt tuo YCP-686 näyttää olevan jo linjalla, tuli Tampereelle hetki sitten kilvuitettynä PIKA LAHTI-TAMPERE (liekö ollut Paunun 9:20 Tampereelle saapuvassa vuorossa)

http://kuvax.net/i/?9658IMG_8949.jpg

----------


## sv

Eilen sunnuntaina tuossa Pekolan MXG-720 Jonckheeressä oli kyljessä pieni www.expressbus.com -tarra. Oliskohan autoon tulossa EB-teippaukset ... ??

----------


## killerpop

N&#228;kyip&#228; Pekolalle tulleen uusi EB-auto #31 GGY-381, korinaan Lahti Eagle. Alusta on Scanian K-sarjaa, vaan tyyppikilvet j&#228;i katsomatta onko K114 vai viitossukupolvea.

----------


## Hujis

Suhteellisen siistinnäköinen Carrus-EB kuuluu myös Pekolan laivastoon.

http://i1.tinypic.com/xe4nys.jpg

----------


## Ozzy

Tässä uusi #3(ABG-763) mikä lie sitten on koritettukin uusiksi...
Kuvalinkki

----------


## antsa

Kiitokori omnistar ja alusta Volvo B10M Ruotsista tuotu, en tiedä tuliko pelkkä alusta vai oliko joku kori päällä.

----------


## J_J

Ihan tyylikäs uudelleenkoritus, jos verrokkina on vaikkapa Lahti Flyer "reikäkeula". Onko antsalla tai jollakulla tietoa minkä ikäiselle alustalle tuo kori on värkätty?

----------


## antsa

Siitä ei ole tietoa, 86 YCP-686 on samanlainen alusta jossa oli Berkhofin kori mikä romuttui edellistalvena Tammelassa ja kopitettiin uusiks. Tämän vaiheista ei vielä parempaa tietoa.

----------


## killerpop

Jos vähääkään on ulkomuistiini luottaminen, voisi Pekolalle tulla vielä pari kolme Omnistaria. Kokonaismäärä kun saattoi olla joko neljä tai viisi. Anyway, niin kauan kun kyseessä 90-luvun alustat ja niiden korit, jotka eivät ole enää tarkoituksenmukaisia, on touhu suotavaa ja mielekästä.

----------


## jyyki

ABG-763 on Örnsköldsviks Bussin vanha alusta. Tuli Suomeen parin välikäden kautta Alpus-korisena, jonka Pekolassa purkivat pois. Oliskohan vuosimalli ollut 1989. 

Ei näitä kyllä käsittääkseni enempää ole tulossa näiden kahden lisäksi, vaikka mistä sitä ikinä tietää...

----------


## Miska

> ABG-763 on Örnsköldsviks Bussin vanha alusta. Tuli Suomeen parin välikäden kautta Alpus-korisena, jonka Pekolassa purkivat pois. Oliskohan vuosimalli ollut 1989.


Svenskbusshistorian perusteella ilmeisesti tämä auto.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Svenskbusshistorian perusteella ilmeisesti tämä auto.


Jos noin on, eli alustan numero on 22399. Sisaralusta 22398 on jo v. 2001 kopitettu PoTu:n toimesta Lahtikoksi. Hauska sattuma...

----------


## killerpop

Ennen    |  Jälkeen

Pekolan #65 BPI-655 näkyy saaneen Pekolan komeat värit päällensä. Tuohon vanhemman mallin 9700:an sopii hyvin Pekolan maalauskuvio, mitenkähän olisi uudemman 9700 NG:n suhteen? Tosin voisihan tuossa keulassa olla vielä se Volvon "vinokeppi" ja valojen ympärys mustana, niin lopputulos olisi vieläkin hienompi  :Very Happy: 

Autohan on entinen Polski Express, tarkempi tieto tuon henkilöllisyydestä Puolan ajalta on kuitenkin hämärän peitossa. Mahdollisesti kuitenkin tämä tai sen sisarauto:

----------


## Suntikka

On kerrankin saatu kunnon linjakilpi A4:sen sijaan. :Wink:

----------


## killerpop

Tämän päivän Iltalehdessä on kuvallinen juttu Janakkalassa eilen palaneesta Carrus Vector:sta, joka oli Pekolan auto #27.

----------


## killerpop

Pekola #8 on YVL-708, YV31M3B11TA044198 ex Swebus #3800

Tänään näin ensimmäistä kertaa ja kerkesin siitä hätäisesti ottamaan kuvan

----------


## killerpop

Pekolalle on näemmä tullut lisää kalustoa, uusi #1 on käytettynä hankittu UAI-701 Scania / Carrus Fifty. Maalattu firman perinteisiin väreihin.

----------


## Miska

> Pekolalle on näemmä tullut lisää kalustoa, uusi #1 on käytettynä hankittu UAI-701 Scania / Carrus Fifty. Maalattu firman perinteisiin väreihin.


Pikaisen pähkäilyn perusteella kyseessä lienee entinen Swebus 4099 (CYF940) tai 4100 (CYE750) eli Scania L113CLB / Carrus Fifty, pituutta 12 metriä, istumapaikkoja 41 ja seisomapaikkoja 22. Käyttöönotto autoilla on ollut touko-kesäkuun vaihteessa 1997. Näiden edellämainittujen sisar ex. Swebus 4101 (DTP680) on Kokkolassa Dahl Citybusilla kilvillä INZ-962.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Pikaisen pähkäilyn perusteella kyseessä lienee entinen Swebus 4099 (CYF940) tai 4100 (CYE750) eli Scania L113CLB / Carrus Fifty, pituutta 12 metriä, istumapaikkoja 41 ja seisomapaikkoja 22. ...


AKE:sta kysäisyn perusteella tämä UAI-701 on Miskan ensinmainitsema ehdokas eli ex-Swebus 4099/CYF940. AKE:n mielestä autossa on nyt 46 istuma- ja 20 seisomapaikkaa (mahdollisista taittoistuin- tms. järjestelyistä en tiedä).

----------


## killerpop

Pekolan kalustossa on jälleen tapahtunut. Numerolla #27 on tällainen Vest / B10M

----------


## jtm

Mikäs semmoinen vuoro on  kun tuli vastaan n. klo 14:55 Itsenäisyydenkadulla kohti Pekolan liikennöimä AITOO - TAMPERE vuoro? En löydä mistään siittä vuorosta tietoa.

----------


## Hatka

> Mikäs semmoinen vuoro on  kun tuli vastaan n. klo 14:55 Itsenäisyydenkadulla kohti Pekolan liikennöimä AITOO - TAMPERE vuoro? En löydä mistään siittä vuorosta tietoa.


Se on Pekolan Lahti (10.55) - Luopioinen (13.20) - Tampere (15.05) vakiovuoro, joka ajaa Keskustorin kautta linja-autoasemalle. :Cool:

----------


## jtm

> Se on Pekolan Lahti (10.55) - Luopioinen (13.20) - Tampere (15.05) vakiovuoro, joka ajaa Keskustorin kautta linja-autoasemalle.


Eipäs ollut. Se tuli Teiskontieltä ja siittä meni MYÖS mainitsemasi vuoro. Luokkalaiseni sanoi havainneensa vuoron myös joskus ennen. Kilvissä luki vain AITOO - TAMPERE ja auto oli se joku Irisbus. #80?

----------


## killerpop

> Mikäs semmoinen vuoro on  kun tuli vastaan n. klo 14:55 Itsenäisyydenkadulla kohti Pekolan liikennöimä AITOO - TAMPERE vuoro? En löydä mistään siittä vuorosta tietoa.





> Se on Pekolan Lahti (10.55) - Luopioinen (13.20) - Tampere (15.05) vakiovuoro, joka ajaa Keskustorin kautta linja-autoasemalle.





> Eipäs ollut. Se tuli Teiskontieltä ja siittä meni MYÖS mainitsemasi vuoro. Luokkalaiseni sanoi havainneensa vuoron myös joskus ennen. Kilvissä luki vain AITOO - TAMPERE ja auto oli se joku Irisbus. #80?


Kuten Hatka kertoo, kyse on todellakin Pekolan Lahti-Tampere -vuorosta, joka on yleensä perjantaisin tuplattu osuudella Aitoo-Tampere. Ainakin aiemmin tupla-auto lähti saman tien siirtoajona Parolaan hakemaan varusmiehiä ja viemään ne puolestaan Lahden suuntaan. Tässä Aitoo-Tampere tuplauksessa on usein saattanut olla hyvinkin mielenkiintoista kalustoa käytössä mm Fiftya, 9700HD, Axer, Eagle560 yms... 

Tiettävästi tuplausta ei kuitenkaan Keskustorille ajeta, vaan linja-autoasemalle, koska vuoroauto hoitaa kyllä Keskustorin.

----------


## Eki

UUJ-290 SCANIA IKARUS E95 PHOENIX ex. A.E. KOSKINEN/Pohjolan Liikenne on nykyään Pekola #29. Väritys kuten tuossa ylempänä #27:ssa.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> UUJ-290 SCANIA IKARUS E95 PHOENIX ex. A.E. KOSKINEN/Pohjolan Liikenne on nykyään Pekola #29. Väritys kuten tuossa ylempänä #27:ssa.


Ikarusta ei Pekolassa ole aiemmin ollutkaan. Jälleen yksi korimerkki lisää kirjavaan laivueeseen.  :Smile:

----------


## J_J

> UUJ-290 SCANIA IKARUS E95 PHOENIX ex. A.E. KOSKINEN/Pohjolan Liikenne on nykyään Pekola #29. Väritys kuten tuossa ylempänä #27:ssa.


Huhhuh, kaikenlaisiin rysiin sielläkin joutuvat turvautumaan  :Sad:

----------


## Koala

"Päivä töitä (tässä mainitulla) Ikaruksella tarkoittaa että paikat on jumissa viikon" -PL:n kuljettaja

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Huhhuh, kaikenlaisiin rysiin sielläkin joutuvat turvautumaan


Jollainhan ne 60-luvun romut on korvattava, ja jos ei ole pötäkkää tarpeeksi niin sitten pitää ostaa mitä vähemmällä saa..  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

> Jollainhan ne 60-luvun romut on korvattava, ja jos ei ole pötäkkää tarpeeksi niin sitten pitää ostaa mitä vähemmällä saa..


Tämä kommentti lienee heitetty ilmoille ilman perehtymistä todellisuuteen? Luntata voit hyvin Miskan kalustolistasta. Kyllä ne 80-lukulaisetkin (sallittakoon kirjoitusvirhe sinulle) alkaa olla jo historiassa.

----------


## killerpop

no niin, hetki sitten havaittu Hämeenlinnassa Pekolalla Wiima K202, KTG-775

Arvauksena heitän ilmoille teorian, että kyseessä on ex VT #288 (YAM-159), sillä auto oli kokomusta keulaa lukuunottamatta. Ovissa myös tutun väriset tangot.

----------


## killerpop

Aiemmalla sivulla puhuttu Ikarus (#29) ja tämä Wiima (KTG-775)

----------


## jodo

Pekolan autot 1 ja 5  (1-Carrus Fifty-Scania L113) (5-Carrus City L-Volvo B10B LE) ajoivat tänään Lahden rautatieaseman ja Messukeskuksen välillä kuskaamassa väkeä Moottoripyörämessuille.

----------


## killerpop

Pekolan kalustossa on tapahtunut vielä viime vuoden lopulla sen verran, että kalustoon tuli joulukuussa norjalaistaustainen Volvo 9700H / B12M.
RRG-457 < NE89893 Volvo B12M / Volvo 9700H: Pekolan Liikenne #45 < Nettbuss Sør #213

----------


## killerpop

> Lahti - Hämeenlinna vuorossa eilen Pekolan uusin uitto 19 CHN-919 Carrus Vega Volvo. Alta paistoi hieman vanha teksti Abrahamsson tms. Tietääkö kukaan enemmän tästä ? Siistinnäköinen oli tuo uutuus.


Kaksi mahdollista vaihtoehtoa löytyi, Abramssons Buss #12 ja #14. Molemmat Volvo B10B LE / Carrus Vega L, 12-metriä ja 41 paikkaa. Rekisteröity joulukuussa 2000, kuitenkin samana päivänä, että edes tekstiviestihaulla on hankala selvittää kumpi on kyseessä. 

#12 = YV3R4D4141A007228 (vielä ajossa)
#14 = YV3R4D4101A007226 (omistaja NNT.se, tosin ei löytynyt myyntisivulta)

Toisesta näistä löytyi kuviakin (eli siitä, joka oli myytävänä)
http://www.phbuss.se/bussbilder_sver..._0705_2007.htm
http://www.bussbilder.com/sidor/bild...ea_070719.html
http://www.bussbilder.com/sidor/bild...ea_070719.html

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Trafi-kysäisyn perusteella tämä CHN-919 on YV3R4D4101A007226 eli ex-Abramssons 14/RWS931.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Pekolan Liikenteellä on ainakin kaksi Scania L94UB / Ikarus E94F -kaupunkiautoa, joiden taustaan kuuluu Transdev ja edelleen Westendin Linja. Toinen on näkynyt Rengon suunnan maaseutulinjalla ja toinen Hämeenlinnan kaupunkilinjoilla, esimerkiksi linjalla 12. Ainakin yksi näistä ORI-kilpisistä autoista liikkuu edelleen nk. Veolia-väreissä, sitä vastoin linjalla 12 on Ikarus E94F nähty Pekolan omassa väriasussa.

Hämeen Sanomien mukaan Pekola aloittaa pikavuoron Hämeenlinna - Jyväskylä - Hämeenlinna. Vuoro näkyy myös Matkahuollon verkkokaupassa, josta ensimmäiseen (1.11.2016 klo 6:00) lähtöön voi tätä kirjoitettaessa ostaa tarjouslipun hintaan 1,00 eur.

Hämeen Sanomien uutinen (osa jutusta voi olla maksumuurin takana).

----------


## J_J

> Ainakin yksi näistä ORI-kilpisistä autoista liikkuu edelleen nk. Veolia-väreissä, sitä vastoin linjalla 12 on Ikarus E94F nähty Pekolan omassa väriasussa.


Nyt näin kokemattomampana harrastelijana on ihan pakko kysyä: millainen on "Pekolan oma väriasu" näin vuoden 2016 lopulla mielestäsi?  :Wink:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nyt näin kokemattomampana harrastelijana on ihan pakko kysyä: millainen on "Pekolan oma väriasu" näin vuoden 2016 lopulla mielestäsi?


Niitähän saattaa olla jopa useampia, mutta jokin tämän tyylinen varmastikin voisi tulla kyseeseen näitä  ORI-kilpisiä autoja ajatellen.

----------


## Alf P.

> Hämeen Sanomien mukaan Pekola aloittaa pikavuoron Hämeenlinna - Jyväskylä - Hämeenlinna. Vuoro näkyy myös Matkahuollon verkkokaupassa, josta ensimmäiseen (1.11.2016 klo 6:00) lähtöön voi tätä kirjoitettaessa ostaa tarjouslipun hintaan 1,00 eur.


Näin palautetaan taas joukkoliikenneyhteys Hämeenlinnan ja Padasjoen välille. Suorat yhteydet lopetettiin muistaakseni vuonna 2011 ja sitten vielä muutaman vuoden ajan oli arkisin yksi kömpelö vaihdollinen yhteys molempiin suuntiin. Lisäksi Padasjoki ja Kuhmoinen saavat taas parin vuoden tauon jälkeen aamuyhteyden Jyväskylän suuntaan. Uusi Pekolan pikavuoroyhteyshän on itse asiassa teoreettisella tasolla aika näppärä. Kokonaismatka-aika yhteen suuntaan 2 tuntia 45 minuuttia on jo melko kilpailukykyinen junan kanssa (suora vaihdoton yhteys junalla nopeimmillaan 2 tuntia 24 minuuttia) ja tällaiselle yhteydelle voisi mahdollisesti olla jopa kysyntää varsinkin nyt kun Hämeenlinnan junavuoroja on karsittu. Hinta on kaikin puolin halvempi kuin junalla. Käytännöstä en sitten tiedä. Aamulla ehkä saattaisi olla työmatkalaisia, mutta kuinka monella on arkipäivinä puolenpäivän aikoihin asiaa Jyväskylästä Hämeenlinnaan.  :Laughing:  Pahoin pelkään, että bussi kulkee tyhjänä ja koko yhteys lopetetaan aika nopeassa aikataulussa.  :Frown:  Se on sääli, koska mielestäni on hienoa, että yritetään laajentaa joukkoliikenteen verkkoa ainaisten supistamisten sijaan. Ja tällaisessa yhteydessä voisi olla ihan potentiaalia, mikäli aikataulut olisivat optimaaliset ja sitä osattaisiin markkinoida.




> Hämeen Sanomien uutinen (osa jutusta voi olla maksumuurin takana).


Ja taas tyypillinen esimerkki siitä, kuinka nykyajan toimittajat eivät tee journalismia vaan toistavat orjallisesti tiedotteita. Jo Pekolan alkuperäisessä tiedotteessa oli tuo 140-tie, vaikka toimittaja olisi melko nopealla googlauksella voinut selvittää, että sehän on valtatie 24, jota pitkin matkataan Padasjoelta Jämsään.

----------


## kuukanko

> Hämeen Sanomien mukaan Pekola aloittaa pikavuoron Hämeenlinna - Jyväskylä - Hämeenlinna. Vuoro näkyy myös Matkahuollon verkkokaupassa, josta ensimmäiseen (1.11.2016 klo 6:00) lähtöön voi tätä kirjoitettaessa ostaa tarjouslipun hintaan 1,00 eur.


Pekola on hakenut ko. vuoroa lakkautettavaksi 15.10.2017 alkaen.

----------


## Star 701

Numerolla #42 liikkunut MRG-842 (Volvo B12 Carrus Star 602 vm. 2000) on poistunut yhtiön kalustosta ja auto on myyty maaliskuussa Kasilinjalle Somerolle.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Pekolalle on tullut ex. PL 970 BCI-619 Scania Lahti Eagle numerolle 35. Rekisterinumeroksi on vaihtunut CLA-294.

Kuva

----------


## tkp

Pekolan liikenne on kyllästynyt busseissa tapahtuvaan ilkivaltaan.

https://www.aamuposti.fi/paikalliset/3799625

----------


## eemeli113

> Pekolan liikenne on kyllästynyt busseissa tapahtuvaan ilkivaltaan.
> 
> https://www.aamuposti.fi/paikalliset/3799625


Tämä varmaan selittää osin sitä, miksi Lopen automäärä on pudonnut usealla autolla tämän talven aikana ja vaihtuvuus on käytännössä loppunut kokonaan. Ei kannata pitää ylimääräisiä autoja hajotettavana vaan ennemmin pitää ne hätävaralla Hämeenlinnassa. Hämeenlinnan reitti on kuitenkin sen verran hiljainen, että siirtää vähän riutuneemmankin yksilön sitä pitkin.

----------


## Melamies

> Tämä varmaan selittää osin sitä, miksi Lopen automäärä on pudonnut usealla autolla tämän talven aikana ja vaihtuvuus on käytännössä loppunut kokonaan. Ei kannata pitää ylimääräisiä autoja hajotettavana vaan ennemmin pitää ne hätävaralla Hämeenlinnassa. Hämeenlinnan reitti on kuitenkin sen verran hiljainen, että siirtää vähän riutuneemmankin yksilön sitä pitkin.


Eipä tietenkään. Ilkivaltaan syyllistyneet apinat pitäisi pakottaa kävelemään Siperiaan kivillä täytetty reppu selässään.

----------


## Andelin

Ja ainakin minua hieman yllättäen Pekola voittaa Uudenmaan ELY:n kilpailutuksen Nummela-Veikkola-Leppävaara 11:lla vuoroparilla M-P, U-linjana.

----------


## JT

> Ja ainakin minua hieman yllättäen Pekola voittaa Uudenmaan ELY:n kilpailutuksen Nummela-Veikkola-Leppävaara 11:lla vuoroparilla M-P, U-linjana.


Lähde? Kerrot preesensissä/futuurissa "voittaa".

----------


## Andelin

> Lähde? Kerrot preesensissä/futuurissa "voittaa".


 Kuulin tänään ELY-keskuksen esittelijältä, hankinnan valitusajan umpeuduttua. Varmaan julkistetaan aivan lähiakoina. Tiukka kisa, seitsemän tarjoajaa, joiden joukossa myös Vainion Liikenne ja Åbergin Linja.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ja ainakin minua hieman yllättäen Pekola voittaa Uudenmaan ELY:n kilpailutuksen Nummela-Veikkola-Leppävaara 11:lla vuoroparilla M-P, U-linjana.


Voittihan esimerkiksi Reissu Ruoti Helsingin ja Kotkan välisiä vuoroja sekä Helsingin ja Länsi-Uudenmaan välisiä vuoroja koulujen kesäloman ajaksi. Vastaavia esimerkkejä on useita ympäri Suomen.

Vaikuttaa siis siltä, että etenkin keskisuuret liikennöitsijät voivat tarjota ja voittaa varsin erikoista ja kaukana omasta ydinalueesta sijaitsevaa liikennettä. Myös tarkat aluejaot tiettyjen liikennöitsijöiden välillä alkaa olla historiaa.

----------


## jtm

> Lähde? Kerrot preesensissä/futuurissa "voittaa".


Tähän viitannee myös sekin, että Pekola haki ainakin äsken kahta kuljettajaa Nummelaan.

----------


## nickr

Vähän kalustotietopäivitystä omien havaintojen pohjalta:

Eilen 25.2. linjalla 700 Hauhoon havaittu Volvo 8700 rekisterillä LPV-868 ja kylkinumerolla 68. Tätä ei löydy vielä netin kalustolistoista, mutta kuvien perusteella ollut jo ainakin viime vuoden marraskuussa Pekolan käytössä. 

Mahdollisesti (todennäköisesti) poistuneesta kalustosta autot #3 ja #86 (Volvo B10M Kiitokori Omnistar) ovat katsastettu viimeksi vuonna 2019, ja auto #5 (Volvo Carrus City) on katsastettu viimeksi vuonna 2017.

Oli Traficomin tiedoissa muutama muukin Pekolan käytöstä poistettu 1990-2000-luvun vaihteen auto, mutta katsoin niin monta peräkkäin, että numerot meni jo sekaisin. :Icon Frown:

----------


## eemeli113

> Vähän kalustotietopäivitystä omien havaintojen pohjalta:
> 
> Eilen 25.2. linjalla 700 Hauhoon havaittu Volvo 8700 rekisterillä LPV-868 ja kylkinumerolla 68. Tätä ei löydy vielä netin kalustolistoista, mutta kuvien perusteella ollut jo ainakin viime vuoden marraskuussa Pekolan käytössä. 
> 
> Mahdollisesti (todennäköisesti) poistuneesta kalustosta autot #3 ja #86 (Volvo B10M Kiitokori Omnistar) ovat katsastettu viimeksi vuonna 2019, ja auto #5 (Volvo Carrus City) on katsastettu viimeksi vuonna 2017.
> 
> Oli Traficomin tiedoissa muutama muukin Pekolan käytöstä poistettu 1990-2000-luvun vaihteen auto, mutta katsoin niin monta peräkkäin, että numerot meni jo sekaisin.


#3 seisoo Lammilla ja #5 sekä #86 Hämeenlinnassa katsastamattomina. Kalusto on viimeaikoina päivittynyt hyvinkin paljon, eikä siinä aina tahdo paikallinenkaan pysyä perässä.  :Very Happy:  Mainittakoon, että #68:n lisäksi käyttöön tuli vuoden alusta vielä #63:

----------


## antsa

Vieläkö molemmat Irisbus Karosat 59 ja 72 mahtaa olla ajossa ?

----------


## eemeli113

> Vieläkö molemmat Irisbus Karosat 59 ja 72 mahtaa olla ajossa ?


Molemmat ovat näkyneet aktiivisesti ajossa sekä Hämeenlinnassa että Lopella.

----------


## Tuomas.P

Onko autosta #3 mitään havaintoa? Oli pitkään vakioautona linjalla 43 Hauho-Pälkäne-Tampere.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Onko autosta #3 mitään havaintoa? Oli pitkään vakioautona linjalla 43 Hauho-Pälkäne-Tampere.


Vielä lisätäkseni, että mikä oli juuri linjan 43 kohtalo, ilmeisesti eivät edes osallistuneet kilpailuun. Nyt tällä vuorolla uusi toimija mutta se ajaa vain Puutikkalaan asti. Oliko Puutikkala-Hauho osuus siis vain ns. "Ylimääräistä".

----------


## killerpop

> Vielä lisätäkseni, että mikä oli juuri linjan 43 kohtalo, ilmeisesti eivät edes osallistuneet kilpailuun. Nyt tällä vuorolla uusi toimija mutta se ajaa vain Puutikkalaan asti. Oliko Puutikkala-Hauho osuus siis vain ns. "Ylimääräistä".


Puutikkala-Hauho oli markkinaehtoinen aikataulutettu siirtoajo ja sama toiseen suuntaan.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Puutikkala-Hauho oli markkinaehtoinen aikataulutettu siirtoajo ja sama toiseen suuntaan.


Jotain tälläistä ajattelinkin, ei vain termit osu kohdalle. Aiemmin oli jotenkin niin, että ajettiin Hauho-Tampere aamulla edes takaisin ja ajettiin siirtoajona ilmeisesti Tampereelle, josta ajettiin linjaa Hauholle. Mutta loppuajat auto tuli Hauholta Tampereelle aamulla, suhasi muutaman kerran Tampere-Pälkäne väliä ja ajoi takaisin Hauholle iltapäivällä.

----------


## Makke93

> Jotain tälläistä ajattelinkin, ei vain termit osu kohdalle. Aiemmin oli jotenkin niin, että ajettiin Hauho-Tampere aamulla edes takaisin ja ajettiin siirtoajona ilmeisesti Tampereelle, josta ajettiin linjaa Hauholle. Mutta loppuajat auto tuli Hauholta Tampereelle aamulla, suhasi muutaman kerran Tampere-Pälkäne väliä ja ajoi takaisin Hauholle iltapäivällä.


En ole tarkasti seurannut, mutta eikö Puutikkalasta asti ajettavia vuoroja ole ollut vain yksi suuntaansa ja vain koulupäivinä jo ainakin viisi vuotta? Nimittäin olen kuullut puhuttavan, että bussi jolla noita vuoroja ajetaan yöpyisi arkisin jossain Kuohijoentien varressa.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> En ole tarkasti seurannut, mutta eikö Puutikkalasta asti ajettavia vuoroja ole ollut vain yksi suuntaansa ja vain koulupäivinä jo ainakin viisi vuotta? Nimittäin olen kuullut puhuttavan, että bussi jolla noita vuoroja ajetaan yöpyisi arkisin jossain Kuohijoentien varressa.


Käytin kyseistä vuoroa muutaman vuoden ja en nyt ole ihan varma mutta jossain kohtaa ajoi aina Tampere-Hauho, jossain kohtaa ajoo Tampere-Puutikkala väliä, jossain kohtaa tuli Hauholta, ajoi Tampere-Pälkäne keskipäivällä ja palasi Hauholle. Ymmärsin kuljettajan puheista, että Hauholta joka aamu startattaisiin Mikkolan liikenteen vanhoilta talleilta. 

Aiemmin tuo vuoro, toki eri konsepti, kulki Kuohijoen kautta Lahteen Tampereelta.

----------

